# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Sản phẩm board tôi trung tần

## ahdvip

Hiện tại có board 3kw và 5kw. Có anh em nào cần không

----------

huanpt, namrex, writewin

----------


## huanpt

Giá chuyển giao như thế nào Đức? Cũng ham hố vụ này.

----------


## Lenamhai

Bán buôn mà không có giá thì làm sao giao dịch được ahdvip

----------


## namrex

cái này làm thêm cái nồi bằng gốm hoặc đất sét nữa là nấu nhôm ngon lành  :Big Grin: ,

----------


## CKD

> Hiện tại có board 3kw và 5kw. Có anh em nào cần không


Chú có chém gió không đó... thông tin mập mờ thế  :Big Grin: 

Nhìn clip thì có vẽ đây là lò cao tần thôi.. tôi cao tầng phải thoáng hơn và công suất gia nhiệt cao hơn.
Nhìn cái đồng hồ thấy >400 độ... chắc ráng thêm tý ứng dụng nấu nhôm chắc có thể được.

----------


## Nam CNC

cao tần gì mà nướng cây đo nhiệt lên hơn 400 độ à, anh có cây nhiệt điện trở thổi hơi nóng ra hơn 500 độ luôn.... không biết ông Vip này đấu dây hay chỉnh thông số gì đúng chưa ta ??? nếu ngon tui quan tâm à, về nung dùi đâm đít.... hay trui lại đầu mũi khoan TQ cho nó cứng xíu ( chắc thép gió cứng hơn thành hợp kim luôn quá hahaha ) 
      Cho giá đi ông Vip ơi.

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm một số hình ảnh cho anh em xem chơi. Hỏi thử có ai cần không thôi chứ bài này đâu phải nằm trong mục mua bán đâu. Nếu anh em nào có nhu cầu thực sự + ở trong thành phố thì chủ nhật này anh em qua chỗ nào uống cafe test chơi.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

max nhiệt độ của nó là bao nhiêu vậy anh ?

----------


## ahdvip

> max nhiệt độ của nó là bao nhiêu vậy anh ?


Đã test trên 700 độ rồi bạn à. Chưa cho lên max. ^^

----------


## namrex

chà chà... chơi nhôm được rồi đây, hứng thú với mấy cái này lâu lắm rồi, mà thấy nó liên quan tới điện tử phức tạp quá nên thôi,.... nghiên cứu tiếp đi a ơi, khi nào thương mại hóa thì cho e đặt hàng đầu tiên nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## culitruong

tớ cần nung đỏ 1 cây sắt 20 (nung 1 đoạn đầu khoảng 1 tấc thôi). Vậy sau bao lâu thì nó đỏ vậy bác Very important Personal.

----------


## CKD

board này chôm của ai thế chú?.. Khai thật với anh xem nào. Nếu hàng mẫu prototype đế test thi phải test cho bài bản vào.  Phải đo đạt kiểm tra đầy đủ.
Dạo gần đây a thấy chú qua loa lắm đấy nhé. Không có pro gì hết.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> chà chà... chơi nhôm được rồi đây, hứng thú với mấy cái này lâu lắm rồi, mà thấy nó liên quan tới điện tử phức tạp quá nên thôi,.... nghiên cứu tiếp đi a ơi, khi nào thương mại hóa thì cho e đặt hàng đầu tiên nhé


Nếu thích mua thì sẽ cũng có luôn ^^
*Mấy hôm nay em bận quá nên chưa làm kĩ được. Cho em tí thời gian em qua demo cho mấy anh dễ thấy.

----------


## writewin

20 thì em làm chưa dc, mới lên đến fi 10 thôi, nóng đỏ rực khá là nhanh,

----------


## huanpt

@ahdvip

Như vậy rốt cuộc là có bán? Tình thử thiệt hại xem như thế nào vậy?

----------


## culitruong

Hỏi thêm câu nữa: cái này hút điện nhiều không ?

----------


## ahdvip

Có anh em nào có ý định mua không, mai em và ông anh mang mạch qua chạy thử cho anh em xem nè. Ai đi không đăng kí nè. Offline nhẹ luôn ^^

----------


## QUANG KG

bác cứ test xong ,ổn định mình làm một bộ về nấu nhôm...đang lăn tăn vụ này lâu lắm rồi!

----------

